# how young can you start them off fly fishing?



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

if you were considering a quick trip to the mountains for labor day. Do you think a 6 yr old could handle fly fishing? How young have ya'll started them off at?


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I don't know if age plays as big a role as maturity does. If you kid is going to fall off rocks or continually get his fly stuck in trees then I would say no. But if he understands what not to do then you may have a good time. You will probably do more coaching/fixing than fishing. 

Up here in the Smokey Mtns. the water is low and clear so stealth presentation is the best way to catch them. Tailwaters up here offer good wading water with great areas for larger casts. 

What mountains are you guys headed to?

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If your child is unable to handle a fly rod in those conditions you might want to think about a ultralite set-up. I fly fish where I can and in some places I used a ultralite and caught more trout then those using fly rods. Was out west in Colarado.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Take an old fly rod and tie 8-10 feet of dry line to the tip,then position him away from possible snags.Have a great trip. I really miss trout.....


----------



## DJD (Nov 21, 2007)

I have had some success teaching my kids at the beach, at times when there has been lots of lady fish off of the shore and not much wind, they have been able to try casting, as well as catch fish. The fish catching part kept them interested. When the fish aren't around they play in the sand...


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I may put this off. I called a guide up there and he didn't sound to eusthic about a 6 yr olds ability to fly fish. He said they usually put them on spinners.

I found "Indian Creek Campground" in the Reservation that is on the Bunches creek. They say that creek gets stocked twice a week and you can catch the trout using corn on what sounds like simple poles. That maybe the route to go.

Still have to decide if I want to do this trip. It would be a long drive for a weekend trip. But a day or two of white-water rafting would really be cool.


----------

